

What would be your #1 bug to fix email spec? - amolsarva

Let&#x27;s say you could fix one bug by fiat - instant update to the way all IMAP, SMTPs, mail clients work. What would the one thing be?
======
bprager
Unauthorized email (not in my address book) to pay "entry fee" (bitcoin?,
amount determined by me) to get into my inbox.

